# Audi smarthone usb retrofit



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello, I've retrofitted the mib 2 with the audi smartphone function. Only i do not have usb connection. Does anyone know what i need & have the part numbers for this retrofit? 

Thanks
Kind regards

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

I search everything myself. Today was the big day. The installation of the usb slots. And this is the result.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

What parts did you need? Plug and play?


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

What year is your car? I have a 2015 S3 and am very interested in this retrofit if it will add Android Auto functionality!


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure wtf mr owl is talking about, he's obviously confused. 

I'm sure many would be interested in retrofitting this if the OP can give some details.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

I think what he's trying to do is make the car use a tethered cell phone for data rather than using its own, separate 4G connection thus saving the Audi data connection fees.

I don't believe that this is possible.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

No, he retrofitted the facelift version mib 2 and added usb support and is running android auto on his pre-facelift. 

Has nothing to do with cables from amazon.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

MrOwl said:


> ehh, have fun watching netflix.


No netflix on android auto. 

Really struggling with this aren't you?


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

MrOwl said:


> Apple CarPlay is great isn't it?


Not sure, never used it.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

MrOwl said:


> I would suggest going back to watching the fast and the furious.


try to actually read the thread next time sport.


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

a4000 said:


> No, he retrofitted the facelift version mib 2 and added usb support and is running android auto on his pre-facelift.
> 
> Has nothing to do with cables from amazon.


This is what I was wondering too. Anything else I need for my 2016 pre-facelift to get android auto/CarPlay?


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

He likely replaced the entire mib unit, which is the DVD drive in the glovebox. Probably an expensive upgrade


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

MrOwl said:


> it sounds like your out of nitrous


you're


----------

